# Central or Eastern bearded dragon?



## Jacquie (Nov 3, 2010)

Is there any really obvious ways to tell if the lizard you are looking at is a central or eastern bearded dragon?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 3, 2010)

theres a few, the only really obvious one is the easterns seem to be darker, especially in the beard, look at some pics of both, next to each other, you'll see any obvious differences......may i ask....why??


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 3, 2010)

The arrangement of the spines on the back of the head. Centrals have a roughly straight row across the base of the head; easterns have a curved arrangement. Otherwise grab a field guide and key out the differences.


----------



## Jacquie (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks. Ozziepythons do you mean the spines you see if you are looking straight down on top of the head because they definately have a curve. I will go get a photo.


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 3, 2010)

Jacquie said:


> Thanks. Ozziepythons do you mean the spines you see if you are looking straight down on top of the head because they definately have a curve. I will go get a photo.



Yeah I do, they stand out really well. A pic would be great!


----------



## Jacquie (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is a photo of the bearded dragon. Is it an eastern?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 3, 2010)

yep...


----------



## Jacquie (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks. I got it today, but I have had a few in care as I am in WIRES and he didn't look like any of the local ones I have cared for, he was really white at first, it wasn't till he settled down to sleep that he went grey.


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 3, 2010)

That is definetly a central beardie (vitticeps). The spine row is fairly straight across the back of the head. In an eastern the curve is really evident and the spines nearest the neck are particularly long. A field guide would provide a clear key to distinguish the difference, but I'll see what I can find and upload here for you to see.


----------



## Jacquie (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks. The only reptile book I have is the John Weigel one and it's not a field guide. I did look at google images but they look so much alike, that's why I thought I'd get on here and get a better idea.


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is the clear spine arrangement on the back of an eastern beardie's head. Also check the mouth, eastern beardies have bright yellow coloured mouths, centrals are pink.


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 3, 2010)

Thats cool, I only know as in my area we get both species so had to learn the difference early on, but we mainly get easterns. How did you end up with it, as you mentioned WIRES.


----------



## Sel (Nov 3, 2010)

I always thought you could tell by the inside of their mouths also. Not sure if that is 100% accurate.

Centrals are pink, Easterns are yellow


----------



## giggle (Nov 3, 2010)

Nah sometimes centrals have yellow mouths as well. The best way to tell seems to be the spines at the back of the head curving towards the nose and the head shape is very slender and pointed. They are also overall much more slender, their face almost appears to point upwards naturally. The photo you posted jacquie is definitely a central beardie  Apart from all that... easterns are MUCH harder and rough feeling than centrals.


----------



## Jacquie (Nov 3, 2010)

Actually I got it from the DECC ballot today. It is listed as an eastern. What do I do now? Do I just let DECC know? That photo you posted ozzie is definately the type we get around here that why I just knew this wasn't an eastern and thought I'd get some clarification.


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 3, 2010)

Jacquie said:


> Actually I got it from the DECC ballot today. It is listed as an eastern. What do I do now? Do I just let DECC know? That photo you posted ozzie is definately the type we get around here that why I just knew this wasn't an eastern and thought I'd get some clarification.



Aww I so wanted the Murray Carpet they had advertised! But alas I'm not in NSW. Congrats on getting the bearded dragon.
Yeah I could tell you were dubious as to the species, and your right to suspect the difference. I don't think letting the DECC know would matter to them now, but it is important knowledge for you.


----------



## Jacquie (Nov 3, 2010)

I was going to let them know then and there because I suspected it straight away but I was worried they would take him! He is just gorgeous. I have EWDs and although they are great, they will always be that little bit flightly, it's only when I have food that they want anything to do with me. This guy is sitting in the same room as me, I have the lights off but when I turn around and look at him he head bobs away. (What does that mean by the way???).


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 3, 2010)

Bearded dragons head bob as a form of communication, either for territorial and/or mating behaviour. I think males do it more?? I hope he makes a welcome addition, especially since they tend to be more personable than EWDs.


----------



## Jacquie (Nov 3, 2010)

I am in love with him already. I think the girl at DECC was too. When I went to pick him up today she said he loves cuddles and to make sure I give him plenty!


----------

